# Opnion in in-cabinet speakers



## Flyinace3 (Sep 30, 2011)

I am planning a theater build in my basement. So far my plans are, room size 14x22 totally light controlled, epson 8350 or 3310 projector 110" elite screen. My seating position 13' from the screen. I will be using a yamaha rxv-665. I would like to build a wall with the front 3 speakers built in. My quesions are how well the in cabinet Axiom m-80 will sound to free standing m-80 and are the other companies the offer a comparable speaker for the price as the m-80 or other in cabinet solutions. For surround and back surrounds I plan to use a matching speaker like the axiom qs-8 and a axiom vp-180 center in cabinet mount as well. I would also like a well performing speaker for music which I mainly listen to 70-80's rock, country, and some new pop.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Axiom makes excellent Speakers so I really do not see a reason to diverge from that. That being said, there are certainly many In Wall's to choose from. However, at the price, it will be tough to beat the Axioms.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------

